# Omnistor Awning Fault



## CliffyP (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi
I have an Omnistor 5002 Awning fitted to my M/H, The rachet does not seem to catch properly and it does not seem to wind fully in on one side. Does anyone know what the cause is, and can I sort it or is it back to a dealer.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jul 15, 2009)

*omnistor*

Hi there

We appear to have the same problem with the tongue at the front of the awning still showing when rolled up.

maybe Johns cross could help with this one?

weez
Tony


----------



## stevek (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello 

Sounds like a similar teething problem we had with ours 4/5years ago.When winding it back in have a look at the green (assuming they are the same colour)brackets on the main body of the roller.They should slide up with the last bit of the retraction.If they dont consider pushing them up with your hand.Not a permanent solution of course but enough to keep going.


----------



## AndyC (Jul 15, 2009)

CliffyP said:


> Hi
> I have an Omnistor 5002 Awning fitted to my M/H, The rachet does not seem to catch properly and it does not seem to wind fully in on one side. Does anyone know what the cause is, and can I sort it or is it back to a dealer.



Do you mean that 'front' doesn't close properly at one end when it's wound in?

I was shown a trick to solve the problem a couple of years ago, you wind the awning fully out as far as it will go, then push a business card tight in between the fabric and the roller at the end which doesn't close properly. Wind the awning in and see if that fixes it. What it does is slightly increase the diameter of the roller at one end, so that a very small amount of extra fabric is wound on. You might find it needs more than one card, I had to put two (ie double the thickness) in to cure ours.

AndyC


----------



## guerdeval (Jul 15, 2009)

I've figured out that mine partially closes because the legs drop down a fraction when its wound in because I guess the springs in the legs have weakened, wife now stands on the step with 2 thin metal tent awning/tent pegs and holds them in as I wind and as it closes completely she whips em out.


----------



## Pioneer (Jul 15, 2009)

guerdeval said:


> I've figured out that mine partially closes because the legs drop down a fraction when its wound in because I guess the springs in the legs have weakened, wife now stands on the step with 2 thin metal tent awning/tent pegs and holds them in as I wind and as it closes completely she whips em out.



Hi guerdeval,

must try that with my awning, and hope my other half completely whips her's out as well

Seriously, if an awning is stretched as previously reported, self adhesive strips can be purchased in the respective colours of the individual awning from Omnistor or Fiamma, I have used these in the past, last longer than a buisiness card, but a good idea if needed.

Happy Camping


----------



## cipro (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a fiamma 45ti used first time in France and and the left side 
does not wind fully in iether, only by 5mm after using it a few times.

Did the wind out back in bit but still the same 
I thought the upgrade TI version aliminated that problem


----------



## italiano (Jul 21, 2009)

guerdeval said:


> I've figured out that mine partially closes because the legs drop down a fraction when its wound in because I guess the springs in the legs have weakened, wife now stands on the step with 2 thin metal tent awning/tent pegs and holds them in as I wind and as it closes completely she whips em out.



Well you are a lucky sod, then you got a mrs, that whips them out


----------



## Jacques le foot (Jul 21, 2009)

We have had a problem with our omnistor awning not winding back fully, and I have been standing with a broom hgandle ready to push it up as hubby winds it in. At Pickering show last weekend, I spoke to the guy from Hill View Awnings, who fitted it 2 years ago. He came around, and sprayed silicon onto the lip at the front, and the hinges,..and hey presto sorted!!
  By the way, we had mildew on our awning earlier this year, I suppose from it being put away damp. White vinegar, in a spray bottle (diluted 50/50 with water) cleaned it all off  Do'nt go buying expensive brands...magic white vinegar does sooooo much.

Jackie


----------



## mlynnf50 (Jul 22, 2009)

*awning not fitting*

We were in Greece last year and it came to the time to go home and our awning would not wind in, we had to take it apart and put the whole awning in the van and transport it back home.  We stoped at Fiamma in Italy and they repaired it for us, i cant praise them enough they were really good, it seems to be a ongoing problem and if enough complain they may actually look at them again and try to sort it out to stop the problem happening again.
good luck


----------



## twitch (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi
We had this problem last weekend our first away with the van, discovered we were rolling it shut in the wrong direction, ours clockwise to unroll and anti clockwise to wind in. I wont forget that now as I also walked into the end of it and opened up my forehead trying sort it out ouch!!


----------



## bigboack (Aug 4, 2009)

*whips em out*



guerdeval said:


> I've figured out that mine partially closes because the legs drop down a fraction when its wound in because I guess the springs in the legs have weakened, wife now stands on the step with 2 thin metal tent awning/tent pegs and holds them in as I wind and as it closes completely she whips em out.



Hope she whips the pegs out only.LOL


----------

